# Tame Impala anyone?



## Mcblahflooper94 (Oct 13, 2013)

They're an incredible Australian psychedelic-prog-techno-dream pop band. Anyone familiar with them? They're practically all I've been listening to for a half a year now! 




^first album





^their second album

a couple singles of theirs:













The song that's stuck in my head right now (by them)







What do you guys think?


----------



## Atrej (Nov 4, 2013)

They're good, yeah. I prefer Lonerism over Innerspeaker.


----------



## madcapshambleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Tame Impala are a great band. Only heard Lonerism but it's bloody brilliant


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

My brother is big into them and saw them into Chicago. I listened to them and was just like wtf.


----------



## madcapshambleton (Jun 8, 2013)

lol not a fan then?


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

madcapshambleton said:


> lol not a fan then?


No.


----------



## Richard Evers (Aug 20, 2013)

Anybody out there who likes their first album the most? (I do)


----------



## Mcblahflooper94 (Oct 13, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> No.


Why did you say wtf? Too much stuff goin on for you? I get that ;3


----------



## Mcblahflooper94 (Oct 13, 2013)

Richard Evers said:


> Anybody out there who likes their first album the most? (I do)


I used to, but then I really got into the more experimental nature of Lonerism, plus the songwriting is much more relatable to me.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Mcblahflooper94 said:


> Why did you say wtf? Too much stuff goin on for you? I get that ;3


Because when I was shown them, it was their music videos on YouTube and it just seemed way too trippy for me.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Sounds like late 60s / early 70s rock. And thats pretty cool.


----------



## HAL 9000 (Aug 26, 2012)

I looove Tame Impala

I go through a lot of music phases and right now this is the band I've been hooked on.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Loves.


----------



## Terrabang (Dec 13, 2013)

Excellent band. "Solitude is Bliss" should be the introvert's anthem.
If you are interested in similar bands, Temples also has a sort of psychedelic rock tinge to their work as well, perhaps a bit more Beatles inspired though. Diiv, MGMT, and The Horrors are also a bit similar.


----------



## Mcblahflooper94 (Oct 13, 2013)

Terrabang said:


> Excellent band. "Solitude is Bliss" should be the introvert's anthem.


Funny you say that, I made that exact comment on a youtube vid a couple months ago


----------



## Mcblahflooper94 (Oct 13, 2013)

Reviving this thread a little, but might anyone know Kevin Parker's MBTI? I think he might be ISFP, maybe INFP, or ISTP. Here's an interview:






I'm confident in saying he's I**P, introverted for sure, considering he wrote a song about being one.. heh. Here's a copy of the lyrics of my favorite TI songs lyrically. Reading Music To Walk Home By, I'm thinking INFP, but I could still see ISFP. Anyone want to lend opinion??  
http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/tame...enedsofarhasbeenanythingwecouldc ontrol.html

TAME IMPALA LYRICS - Music To Walk Home By


----------



## Narbles (Jan 20, 2014)

I love their song apocalypse dreams. Love this band.


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

Even though I am Australian, I hadn't heard of this band until my brother introduced me to their stuff. They're amazing. They give me so many feels. I really love psychedelic rock and wish more bands would experiment with this sound.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Been fortunate enough to see them live on two separate occasions at Meredith Music Festival.
I'm not heavily invested in them but I certainly enjoy their music enough that some of their songs have been played repeatedly for my enjoyment.


----------



## Momentz (Nov 26, 2013)

I enjoy them, yes. But they seem like they're trying to hard to be another Beatles.


----------

